# Switched Cervelo, to Orbea now back to Cervelo



## tete de la tour

Well. As some of you know I work for a shop that carries some high end bikes and stuff (we don't carry Cervelo tho). Recently last year I ditched my Cervelo to move to Orbea. Loved the bike, had a 2008 Orca first and then a 2009 (orbea gave me one at no additional cost ) well that being said I went through some serious carbon in 2 years and have now ended up in yet another Cervelo by accident this time. Didn't plan on it. but some things just fall into place and one must take advantage. here is my bike timeline for the past 2 years. I have always liked my previous Cervelo and since this has the same geometry I expected that I would feel the same about the R3-SL. So far so good. 

Jan 2007 - 
Cervelo R2.5 Team








Nov 2007 -
2008 Orbea Orca








Feb 2008 - 
2009 Orbea Orca









and now

Cervelo R3-SL 









First impressions are that the frame is very light and stiff. No surprise, but surprising to me the Orbea felt much stiffer. This bike feels very smooth and comfortable. no complaints yet but the project is still not complete. I am awaiting a different fork ( that is why this one is not set up yet ) and I am making a garmin mount that fits to the stem much closer. now that I will be riding a lot more I will have more of a full review later. I have ridden SRAM before on Bikes for the shop but not on any really long rides until now. My first impression about SRAM is that it is very good. The positive engagement is very nice and using a Force front derailluer is the way to go. This one is very light and flex some but the shift is smooth. RED FD I have notice flex too much. I would recommend the Campy FD if you have the $$ for one. Also the ergo on the SRAM brifters is excellent. Any one considering a build with SRAM, I would recommend 2009 rival, can't beat it for the money. 

Build:
Cervelo R3-SL 56cm
SRAM RED Shifter/Brakes Lever
SRAM RED Crankset w/ Ceramic BB 175 53/39
SRAM RED Brakes w Swissstop Yellow
SRAM FORCE Front Derailluer
SRAM FORCE Rear Derailluer weight penalty not worth the extra $$$
FSA Energy T Bars 44cm
Thomson X2 Stem 130mm x 17
Fork 3T 
Syntace P6 Seatpost
Charge Spoon Saddle
Easton EC90 SL 
DV46T 20/24 Cross
Conti Gatorskin Sprinter Tires
Home made Carbon Bottle Cages
Keo Carbon Chromo Pedal
ProBikeKit skewers ( some cheap brand but light enough for me )
Ultegra Cassette (12/27 for climbing in pic) (11-23 Dura-Ace otherwise) 

with computer,and pedals 14.9 lbs 
:notamused:Saddle is a pig 240 grams!! But its comfy .

feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## jhamlin38

My favorite posts about bikes are comparisons from brand to brand. Sounds great to be you.


----------



## kkowalsk

Man life is tough. Nothing car be better than to ride the best bikes from different manufacturers. Beautiful bikes.

Your evaluation is interesting.

I had a 07', 08' and finally a 09' Orca. All being replaced under warranty. I really didn't spend much time on the 09' since the 12 tooth of my Campy cassette hit the dropout. I replaced the 09' Orca with a Cervelo RS. Couldn't be happier. The RS seems to me to be stiffer than the Orca, however it was close. I really do prefer the ride quality of the RS to the Orca. My impression of the Orca was it was a truly beautiful bike however it seemed fragile. What was interesting was both bikes weighed the exact same after built up, same spec.


----------



## MG537

tete de la tour said:


> Well. As some of you know I work for a shop that carries some high end bikes and stuff (we don't carry Cervelo tho). Recently last year I ditched my Cervelo to move to Orbea. Loved the bike, had a 2008 Orca first and then a 2009 (orbea gave me one at no additional cost ) well that being said I went through some serious carbon in 2 years and have now ended up in yet another Cervelo by accident this time. Didn't plan on it. but some things just fall into place and one must take advantage. here is my bike timeline for the past 2 years. I have always liked my previous Cervelo and since this has the same geometry I expected that I would feel the same about the R3-SL. So far so good.
> 
> 
> First impressions are that the frame is very light and stiff. No surprise, but surprising to me the Orbea felt much stiffer. This bike feels very smooth and comfortable. no complaints yet but the project is still not complete. I am awaiting a different fork ( that is why this one is not set up yet ) and I am making a garmin mount that fits to the stem much closer. now that I will be riding a lot more I will have more of a full review later. I have ridden SRAM before on Bikes for the shop but not on any really long rides until now. My first impression about SRAM is that it is very good. The positive engagement is very nice and using a Force front derailluer is the way to go. This one is very light and flex some but the shift is smooth. RED FD I have notice flex too much. I would recommend the Campy FD if you have the $$ for one. Also the ergo on the SRAM brifters is excellent. Any one considering a build with SRAM, I would recommend 2009 rival, can't beat it for the money.
> 
> Build:
> Cervelo R3-SL 56cm
> SRAM RED Shifter/Brakes Lever
> SRAM RED Crankset w/ Ceramic BB 175 53/39
> SRAM RED Brakes w Swissstop Yellow
> SRAM FORCE Front Derailluer
> SRAM FORCE Rear Derailluer weight penalty not worth the extra $$$
> FSA Energy T Bars 44cm
> Thomson X2 Stem 130mm x 17
> Fork 3T
> Syntace P6 Seatpost
> Charge Spoon Saddle
> Easton EC90 SL
> DV46T 20/24 Cross
> Conti Gatorskin Sprinter Tires
> Home made Carbon Bottle Cages
> Keo Carbon Chromo Pedal
> ProBikeKit skewers ( some cheap brand but light enough for me )
> Ultegra Cassette (12/27 for climbing in pic) (11-23 Dura-Ace otherwise)
> 
> with computer,and pedals 14.9 lbs
> :notamused:Saddle is a pig 240 grams!! But its comfy .
> 
> feel free to ask any questions.


You do realize that some people here are gonna hate you. Not because you left the Cervelo or Orbea families but because we'd want to be in your shoes in order to get to ride all these wonderful "new" bikes year after year.
I've been riding my R3 for 2 years now and just love it.
Hope you enjoy your R3SL unless you replace it with ......... (you get to fill in this blank).


----------

